# Oil change gen2



## Matsix’s (Feb 14, 2020)

Hello friends ! ;-) I wonder how many liters of oil do you put in gen2 engine? I recently watched a video on Youtube, one guy filled in 5 cans of 946ml, this is 4.73 liters in total, is that how it should be? after all, according to the manual for the book, there are 4 liters, I always fill in 4 liters


----------



## JeremyHabetler (Jan 3, 2020)

That's not actually a picture of you putting a 5w-30 in that Gen 2 Cruze is it? it's suppose to use 0w-20, especially with modern vehicles ONLY use the recommended weight. But yes, 5 "cans" of those or one large jug is what's used


----------



## Matsix’s (Feb 14, 2020)

JeremyHabetler said:


> That's not actually a picture of you putting a 5w-30 in that Gen 2 Cruze is it? it's suppose to use 0w-20, especially with modern vehicles ONLY use the recommended weight. But yes, 5 "cans" of those or one large jug is what's used


this is a photo from this video where the guy pours 5 cans! but he has a K&N air filter on his Cruze


----------



## Matsix’s (Feb 14, 2020)

I do not upload AMSOil, I only use Acdelco dex1 gen2 Api service SP


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

5 30 is what the car calls for. 

0 20 is the later gen 2s.

4.25 quarts I think it uses


----------



## Matsix’s (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

JeremyHabetler said:


> That's not actually a picture of you putting a 5w-30 in that Gen 2 Cruze is it? it's suppose to use 0w-20, especially with modern vehicles ONLY use the recommended weight. But yes, 5 "cans" of those or one large jug is what's used


2016-17's use 5w30

The capacity is 4.25 qts with a filter change. I usually put 4 in mine, check it, and add more if necessary. There's usually an open container around from the last oil change.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

JeremyHabetler said:


> That's not actually a picture of you putting a 5w-30 in that Gen 2 Cruze is it? it's suppose to use 0w-20, especially with modern vehicles ONLY use the recommended weight. But yes, 5 "cans" of those or one large jug is what's used


Nope, and nope.

16 and 17 spec'd 5w30. 18 and 19 0w20. Guess what.....it's same engine. My 18 had the 0w20 drained out and replaced with 5w30 before 3000 miles and it's never seen 0w20 again. (66,600mi and counting)

Capacity is 4 liters. I use a larger filter than the manual specifies, so I use 4.5 quarts, simply because it's very easy and I get 4 oil changes from 18 qts.(3 cases of oil) running the extra half liter as in the video won't hurt anything, but is technically wasteful, and it makes it harder monitor oil level.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Ma v e n said:


> I use a larger filter than the manual specifies


Isn't the filter an internal cartridge type? How do you use a larger filter?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

AMSOIL Products for the 2016+ Gen2 Cruze


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Screw on.


----------



## Matsix’s (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

snowwy66 said:


> Screw on.


Ah, OK. My diesel uses a cartridge.

Back in my oil change days during college, we used to sometimes play the "bigger filter" trick on some vehicles. We had an oil filter book with all the specs, so you'd have to make sure the threads were the same AND the bypass pressure was the same AND the gasket size was the same. Even then, there was a risk with some installations because the filters screwed on horizontal instead of vertical. For a horizontal installation you want an integrated anti-drainback valve to ensure the filter stays relatively full of oil for cold starts. If not, you get a period of time where oil isn't pumping under pressure to the bearings. That, and if the oil drains out of the filter to the pan you can pull the dipstick and end up with customers saying it was over-filled even though it's the correct quantity of oil to fill both the pan and the filter.

My advice to people was to go buy _QUALITY_ oil filters instead of the cheapest orange canister Fram filters we used. Even the next tier up (I think they are "Tough Guard") from Fram is better than their cheapest. My go-to brand at the time was Purolator. After cutting apart a bunch of filters to check inside, Purolator built good filters where Fram were cheap.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Barry Allen said:


> Ah, OK. My diesel uses a cartridge.
> 
> Back in my oil change days during college, we used to sometimes play the "bigger filter" trick on some vehicles. We had an oil filter book with all the specs, so you'd have to make sure the threads were the same AND the bypass pressure was the same AND the gasket size was the same. Even then, there was a risk with some installations because the filters screwed on horizontal instead of vertical. For a horizontal installation you want an integrated anti-drainback valve to ensure the filter stays relatively full of oil for cold starts. If not, you get a period of time where oil isn't pumping under pressure to the bearings. That, and if the oil drains out of the filter to the pan you can pull the dipstick and end up with customers saying it was over-filled even though it's the correct quantity of oil to fill both the pan and the filter.
> 
> My advice to people was to go buy _QUALITY_ oil filters instead of the cheapest orange canister Fram filters we used. Even the next tier up (I think they are "Tough Guard") from Fram is better than their cheapest. My go-to brand at the time was Purolator. After cutting apart a bunch of filters to check inside, Purolator built good filters where Fram were cheap.


Yeah I used fram tough guards on my old car. Not bad but yeah, not the best. I've also heard purolators are solid filters. I mainly liked the tough guards because they had some added protection but that rubberized grip they put on the can made them really easy to grab a hold of and work with during an oil change. But when you're changing them regularly it really doesn't matter much. Just never put the cheapest thing in there and you're fine.

Honestly, it's pretty annoying with the cruze hunting down the filters sometimes. I could buy bulk but I live in an apartment so I don't have space for that and then I feel like I have a 50/50 shot of getting my filter in stock at pep boys/autozone/whatever. I've had to drive to a dealer a couple times to get them and then they 100% only have the pf64. I've tried to talk to the parts counter a couple times at a couple different dealers about the upf64r or whatever and they just stare at me like I have 18 heads. No idea what I'm talking about.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Iamantman said:


> Honestly, it's pretty annoying with the cruze hunting down the filters sometimes.


I drive a diesel so my experience is different. I stumbled across a price-match deal on the Walmart app, so I got about a half-dozen K&N filters for $5 each. I've been using them with the Pennzoil I also bought at Walmart because it's the only store I find that easily stocks Dexos2 oil.

When I use up my last stock next time, I'm just going back to the dealership for oil changes. It's $39.95 there and you get AC Delco full synthetic oil and their AC Delco filter. That, and for $10 more you get a tire rotation. 

$50 is as cheap as it comes for both of those as long as I remind the oil change guys to recalibrate the tire pressure monitors.


----------



## TeckyWalla (Aug 30, 2019)

Just did a oil change and filter on a 2018, the first out of a free warranty service, took 4.5 litres.
On an allied note, the last free oil change I had, the guy doing the change advised me the drain plug was stripped, I figured it may be a ploy to get me to part with $15 unfortunately I forgot to ask him for the old one, thinking it was a little scam.
But after doing the above change, I noticed it was a better type than the original which evidentally has a history of stripping.




T.W.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

If there's a history of stripping. That would be news to me.

That's usually done by manual labor.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

The Gen 1 was a soft 10mm head, which did have a tendency to strip. The Gen 2 has a much bigger head with a Torx thing in the middle just in case you do manage to strip it, but I don't think I've seen anyone do it yet.

The plugs don't need tons of cranking down to be tight, and they sure don't need to be ugga-duggaed down with an impact.


----------



## TeckyWalla (Aug 30, 2019)

The new one has a Torx/Hex head, so If the original was as shown in the video, it looks like the wimpiest drain plug I have ever seen in many decades of changing my own .
I figured as all the few changes up to that point were done at a certified Chevy dealer and not some local oil-change jockey, they would know the correct torque?
Otherwise maybe it was a $15. ploy?
T.W.


----------



## TeckyWalla (Aug 30, 2019)

TeckyWalla said:


> The new one has a Torx/Hex head, .


That should read Torx/socket head!
TW


----------



## TeckyWalla (Aug 30, 2019)

Two quotes from another site!
T.W..

"Work at a GM dealership, we replace AT LEAST 3-4 of these a week. Don't get to angry with your mechanic, probably wasn't his fault, it's GM's fault."

" Not the oil guys fault. Worlds most POS oil plug that is ALWAYS stripped. Blame the gm engineers".


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

It's the techs fault. These drain bolts have a 10mm head because they are only meant to to be tightened to 14nm. (About 10lbft..) this is NOT very tight, it's less force than "snug" with a typical modern long reach ratchet or wrench is. Also removing using 12 point sockets on them exacerbates the issue of them being over tightened and easily strips the heads


----------



## TeckyWalla (Aug 30, 2019)

Ma v e n said:


> It's the techs fault. These drain bolts have a 10mm head because they are only meant to to be tightened to 14nm.


Well I much prefer the after-market version with the torx/socket head, having changed my own for more decades than I care to remember, I have never come across a drain plug that was close to being stripped, by looking at some of the YouTube videos on it, the originals don't last that long at all. 
Very puny looking!
Plus if tightening to the spec, just as easy to use a torque wrench on a decent socket head.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Dude it has nothing to do with the bolt. This is very clearly user error. A drain bolt is a drain bolt. You tighten it until it's snug.

Just changed mine over thanksgiving. No pf64 in stock (you'd think I'd learn my lesson by now and order some haha) so used the mobil 1 equivalent for the first time. Looked like an oil filter!


----------



## TeckyWalla (Aug 30, 2019)

Don't agree!
When a 1y 2y old auto has sheared drain plug heads when the service is done by a dealership and one dealer ship alone admits they change/replace up to 4 a week, something is wrong!
The after market replacement is like night and day in appearance!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Are we talking about a Gen 1 bolt or a Gen 2?

The Gen 2 has a MUCH bigger head on it than the 10mm Gen 1 (and a Torx socket if you mess that up), and I don't honestly see how you could strip the thing unless you're hammering the thing down with an impact like there's no tomorrow.


----------



## TeckyWalla (Aug 30, 2019)

The one I have is a 2yr old gen 2, it had the puny head version, the replacement had the Torx-Hex head version.
Great improvement.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

TeckyWalla said:


> The one I have is a 2yr old gen 2, it had the puny head version, the replacement had the Torx-Hex head version.
> Great improvement.


Interesting considering mine's the first production year (and bought new).


----------



## CRUZE-66 (May 4, 2019)

The drain plug on my '17 is a 15mm hex head with the intergrated and replaceable O-ring. There's no torx socket either. It also appears to be steel with some anti-corrosion plating. My particular car would have been on the lot when the TSB came out for the Dexos 1 Gen 2 oil replacement so maybe the dealer changed the drain plug from the more problematic factory one?

Considering the the lower pan that the oil plug screws into is stamped steel, I'd figure if you decently snugged it down, even reasonably over its 14nm rating, it's not going to have any negative effect... unless the engineering and execution of the pan and plug are really screwed up. Unfortunately with GM that looks like what might have happened with certain drain plugs.


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

gonna use this stuff tomorrow car has 85k now gonna try some 91 tomorrow and some lucas injector cleaner also!









Torco SX-8 100% Synthetic Engine Oil


Torco SX-8 is a 100% synthetic motor oil designed to address Low Speed Pre-Ignition (LSPI) Best for modern high performance street car. Meets dexos1 Gen2, API SN Plus. Available in 0W20, 5W20 and 5W30.




torcousa.com


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

HBCRUZE2017 said:


> gonna use this stuff tomorrow car has 85k now gonna try some 91 tomorrow and some lucas injector cleaner also!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can't just find a Wal-Mart or any auto parts store and buy regular oil? You have to purposely seek out the weirdest stuff ever found to try?


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

why is this the weirdest stuff to buy? my friend works for them and its all i use in my camaro but the race oil...its some of the best out there on the market


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

CRUZE-66 said:


> The drain plug on my '17 is a 15mm hex head with the intergrated and replaceable O-ring. There's no torx socket either. It also appears to be steel with some anti-corrosion plating. My particular car would have been on the lot when the TSB came out for the Dexos 1 Gen 2 oil replacement so maybe the dealer changed the drain plug from the more problematic factory one?
> 
> Considering the the lower pan that the oil plug screws into is stamped steel, I'd figure if you decently snugged it down, even reasonably over its 14nm rating, it's not going to have any negative effect... unless the engineering and execution of the pan and plug are really screwed up. Unfortunately with GM that looks like what might have happened with certain drain plugs.


No, you have an LE2 it came with the 15mm hex plug, and a steel pan, they don't have the issues the earlier Cruzes with alloy pans and 10mm hex did


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

HBCRUZE2017 said:


> why is this the weirdest stuff to buy? my friend works for them and its all i use in my camaro but the race oil...its some of the best out there on the market


Their race oil may be, but that 0w20 swill seems like just a run of the mill Dexos. They don't even claim a specific NOACK, just ">13%". Well it HAS to be less than 13 or it can't be Dexos. It's also listed as an SN+ spec, SP is the current spec. And of you're paying anywhere near $8 a quart there's many oils with better NOACK that are Dexos.

It's also not listed on the Dexos site, but it clearly wears a Dexos logo on the bottle. Who wrong?


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

i used the 5w30 torco sx8 well see how it does but has to be better than the oem gm synthetic mix they normally use at the dealer


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

HBCRUZE2017 said:


> has to be better than the oem gm synthetic mix they normally use at the dealer


I believe dexos1 has been updated (the "Generation 2" oils) and the spec now require full synthetic oil.

The AC Delco synthetic oils are quite good - just as good as lots of others out there on the shelf. I use the dexos2 oil for my diesel and it's AC Delco that the dealership puts in the car. It's a full synthetic oil.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

HBCRUZE2017 said:


> i used the 5w30 torco sx8 well see how it does but has to be better than the oem gm synthetic mix they normally use at the dealer


As Barry mentioned, ACDelco D1G2 is full synthetic. I'd be calling up Torco and asking what their Dexos license # is, or seeing if it's on the bottle and verifying it's still a current license before I ran that too long. Since on paper it doesn't seem like an oil with desirable traits.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

HBCRUZE2017 said:


> why is this the weirdest stuff to buy? my friend works for them and its all i use in my camaro but the race oil...its some of the best out there on the market


What will the oil do that other oils don't? What will you do with the oil?

If all you are going to do is change the engine oil at the regular intervals (is the gasoline engine a 7,500 mile interval?), it's easiest to find a good synthetic oil (Mobil 1, Pennzoil, AC Delco, etc.) at the auto parts stores or Chevy parts counters and just use that.

After looking at what it takes for me to "do my own oil changes" on my diesel Cruze, it's not worth it. I live in an apartment and I don't have a lift, so my efforts consist of finding Pennzoil at Wal-mart for about $23 and then I've got some K&N oil filters for $6 each. Then, I go to the cheapest oil change place in town and it's $20 for them to drain and fill with my own supplies. OR, I can take the car to the dealership and an oil change is $40 with AC Delco synthetic oil (which I believe is made by Mobil) and the OEM oil filter. Another $10 gets me a tire rotation, and the people doing the oil change have the tool to reset the tire pressure monitor so the pressure in the tires reads correctly on the display. I'm in and out in about 15 minutes from the dealer for $50, and they give me the 6th quart of oil to have for topping up if I need it.


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

From the 2018 manual.


----------

